# Goat that doesn't climb?



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 2 ND does. One climbs on everything, one doesn't climb on anything. Is that normal? They have several tree stumps and various other goat friendly things to play on. I've had this doe since late May and I have never seen her up on anything. ??
-K


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2013)

I have this issue with my wethers. One is a fan of being up high, the other could care less. We have one of the big wooden spools in our lot for the goats and honestly the only one I have ever seen on top of it has been BlackJack. Bob and the does are content to just hang out in the shade from the overhang. Granted it is pretty high and sometimes I just think it's because it's so high that the others could care less about it. All the goats love climbing on rocks and tree stumps though.


----------



## meme (Jan 8, 2013)

Heidi climbs trees, treehouses, and chicken coops whenever given the chance. Shasta and Rachel just keep walking.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2013)

As you can see BlackJack likes to be up high. 





The picture is him on the roof of a dog house we put in the last lot they were in for them.

Here he is hanging where the rest of the goats prefer to hang out at when it comes to the wooden spool.




Don't have any photos of him hanging out on the top of the spool but you can definitely see just how tall the spool is.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 9, 2013)

They do all have their own likes and dislikes.  I caught one of my goats in a tree last year.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 9, 2013)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> They do all have their own likes and dislikes.  I caught one of my goats in a tree last year.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6364_jan_12_2_2.jpg


Oh my goodness, what a great photo!


----------



## verkagj (Jan 9, 2013)

You should send the tree photo to the company that puts out a calendar called Goats in Trees. Really, it does exist!


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

This is Jesco's favorite hangout!  King of the hill he is!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Its all fun and games till ya fall outa that tree.


----------

